# Modifier for 73130



## hbarney1 (Dec 12, 2018)

I got a coding denial from my work saying that RT modifier 73130 is invalid and needs a valid modifier. This X-ray was performed 3 times (AP, Lateral, Oblique) on just the right side on the wrist. After all that my manager is saying that it's not billed with appropriate modifier. I am little stuck because I can't use Mod 50 (since it is on just the right side), XU I can't because it is the only x-ray performed, 76/77 (normally has to have 2 x-rays code to use either one of these modifiers). I am thinking of modifier 26 but not sure why. The payor is Amerigroup. Please help!


----------



## luhre (Dec 13, 2018)

*Coding Data Analyst, CPC*

73130, Hand minimum 3 views or 73110, Wrist minimum 3 views. If you are saying this was done once on the right side, you would use TC,RT if Technical or 26,RT if Professional.


----------

